# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  الطريق إلى الغنى .. تعالوا اعلمكم كيف تحققون أحلامكم ..

## أحلام علي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله، و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله

أما بعد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




قبل كل شي أشكر الدكتور بشير الرشيدي حضرت له دورة فعلا غيرت حياتي 
و أخص بعد بالشكر اخوي ابراهيم الشاطري الي استعنت بتلخيصه وساعدني في الموضوع
هالدورة قبلوا بس 11 بنت من الجامعة و30 ولد أو اقل ما اذكر
وحطيت معلومة استفدتها من دورة عقلية البطل والقدرات الخفية للدكتور ناصر العامري 




دورة للقيادات اسمها .. "قيادة الذات" ..

*عند نقل الموضوع يجب ذكر اسم الكاتبة : أحلام علي و إلا سيتعرض الناقل للمحاسبة*







قال تعالى " المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا "




من منا لا يريد أن يعيش في " بحبوحة "



من منا لا يسعى ليعيش في رخاء اقتصادي







كفانا ترديد " مد ريلك على قد لحافك "

نحن شباب نريد الأفضل .. نريد الأرفع .. نريد أن نحظى بما نريد











للغنى معادلة بسيطة :







الغنى = المال ÷ رغباتنا



المال على رغباتنا
كلما أنفقنا على رغباتنا قل مستوى الغنى
لابد أن نكبح أحيانا رغباتنا كي نصل إلى غايتنا












مصادر الدخل : - 


لدينا 4 مصادر دخل لا خامس لهم > الا الطرق غير المشروعة ><


- الموظف > صاحب الدخل المحدود
- صاحب المهنة > صاحب الدخل المتوسط
- صاحب المشروع > صاحب الدخل المرتفع
- المستثمر > صاحب دخل الملايين والمليارات





أولاً : صاحب الدخل المحدود
الموظف
يعيش في روتين العمل .. يستيقظ الساعة السادسة ويستعد للعمل .. يقضي عدد ساعات معينة في العمل ثم يستلم راتبه الفلاني آخر كل شهر .. لا جديد في عمله .. له مبلغ معين يأقلم نفسه معه .
من اقتباسات اخي ابراهيم في المحاظرة " المتمسّكين بالوظائف هم من لديهم خوف , لأن الوظيفة ليس بها تضحيات خلاف المهنة أو المشاريع "

ثانيا : صاحب الدخل المتوسط
صاحب المهنة
على قدر ماعمل على قدر ماكسب كالنجار ,, يبذل جهدا ويكسب مقابله 
" وهناك من يجمع مبلغًا من المال ثم يتجه لأمر لا يفقه فيه كالأسهم .. وكنك يابوزيد ما غزيت "

ثالثًا : صاحب الدخل المرتفع
صاحب المشروع
يكون عمله كالمنظم والمشرف
صاحب الفكرة يوزع المهام ويشرف عليهم
سأضرب لكم مثلاً في نقطة الديون

رابعًا : صاحب دخل الملايين
المستثمر
أصحاب المشاريع الضخمة




من اقتباسات اخي ابراهيم "الشجاعة من أساسيّات النجاح في سوق العمل" 











تريد أن تزيد من دخلك
لا تضع قدمًا في الخلف وقدمًا إلى الأمام
استجمع قواك

" خلك أسد .. خلك شجاع .. خلك مغامر "








لديك مشروع لكن ينقصك رأس الماس

*تدين
نعم تدين*





اذا اعجبتك ارض بنصف مليون وانتظرت حتى تجمع المبلغ .. تذهب فتصدم بأن الأرض أصبحت مليون !!
وللديون فنون








أنوع الديون




للديون نوعين


1)	دين استثماري
2)	دين استهلاكي




1)	الدين الاستثماري
هو الدين الذي له فوائد على المدى .. لديكم منزل تريدون بناءه .. لديكم مشروع تجاري وتحتاجون إلى السيولة فاستعينوا بالدين الاستثماري




2)	الدين الاستهلاكي
هو دين استهلاكي تنتهي فائدته .. " دين عشان أفصل فستان عرس فلانة .. دين عشان أشتري السيارة الفلانية "




يقول المثل 



" كامري مزيون ولا رنج مديون "

^^

ولابد من الابتعاد عن الدين الاستهلاكي











وللديون فنون



هنا سأحكي عن مثل لأحد عمالقة تجار الكويت وهو مثال على صاحب المشروع
اعذروني تلبست علي التفاصيل لكنني سأحكي المفهوم

فلنقل أحمد .. أحمد شاب وجد عمارة في موقع مهم , اتفق مع صاحب العمارة على ان يبيع له طابقًا في بنايته
هناك 5 شقق في الطابق يستقطع البنك شهريًا 10000 اي 2000 لكل شقة
وجعل الشقة كنظام المكاتب
واتفق أحمد أن يعطي كل دلال 1000 درهم لكل زبون يحظره
وأجر الشقة الواحدة شهريا ب 2200
اي انه لم يدفع فلسًا واحدًا
وان عمله هو التخطيط والتنظيم
وبعد عدة سنوات تصبح الشقق ملكًا له وتدر له صافي أرباح

^^









ان كان لديكم مشروع تجاري فلا تترددوا
وان كانت لديكم الفكرة وتفتقرون لكيفية التنفيذ فتستطيعون بيعها

لابد من كتابة أهدافكم وفي دورة الدكتور ناصر العامري " عقلية البطل والقدرات الخفية " تعلمت خطة ال21 في 14 يومًا
كل يوم اكتبوا هدفكم هدف كله ايجابي
مثال : أنا طالبة امتياز ولا تكتبو أنا لن أرسب
كل يوم اكتبوها وكرروها 21 مرة بلا مقاطعة من احد وان قوطعتم فاكتبوها مجددا لمدة 14 يومًا




وفي دورة قيادة الذات علمنا ان نكتب اهدافنا بطريقة صحيحة
فلا نقول اريد ان اصبح ثريا بعد 5 سنوات
بل أريد أن أجمع مليونين خلال 5 سنوات
حددوا ماتريدون

انصحكم بقراءة كتب الدكتور بشير الرشيدي











ختامًا أتمنى أن يكون الله قد وفقني في كتابة هذا الموضوع

اختكم 
أحلام علي
لاتنسوني من دعواتكم خصوصًا بالهداية

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

يزاج الله خير الغالية على المجهود الطيب

فعلا مجهود طيب تشكرين عليه ..

سلمت يمناك

----------


## راعية اللكزس

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع الحلو ...

و خطة ال 21 يوم ..اذكر اربيعتي رمستني عنها قبل كمن سنه ...يعني هي تعتمد على الايحاء الذهني ...

بس هي كانت تقول انها مفيدة بشكل عام لتحقيق اي هدف ..مش لازم هدف مادي ...

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

جزاج الله كل خير الغالية على الموضوع ونتمنى من كل اللي ياخذون مثل هالدورات او الدراسات انهم يتوجهون لمحاولة نشر اهم النقاط اللي تعلموها منها شراتج عسب تعم الفايدة على الجميع ,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## أم مديه

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه النصائح الحلوه

----------


## شفا الخواطر

يزاج الله خير يالغالية ,,, ما شاء الله عليج احسج نااااااااااااااضجة مع صغر سنج ما شاء الله عليج 
انتي فخر للأمة ولهلج وبلادج..

----------


## المتفائله بالجنان

جزاك الله خيراً عزيزتي
فعلاً نفس المعلومات قرأتها في كتاب السر الذي اتمنى من الجميع ان يقرأه

----------


## افنان

بارك الله فيك

----------


## alwahima

مشكورة أختي وجزيت الجنة افكار رائعة ومبدعة /عندي افكار كثيرة وبسبب رأس المال أشوف أفكار كثيرة من حولي تطبق وهي من أفكاري

----------


## Dianira

يعطيج الف عافيه على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## ميرة الظاهري

شو اسم الكتاب عزيزتي

----------


## نيلا2

يزاج الله ألف خير
ما خبرتينا شو أسم الكتاب

----------


## كوآإشي ~ ..

تسلمين ويزاج الله خير على هالمعلومات . .

----------


## * لحظة شوق *

مشكووووره يا غاليه

ويزااااج الله الف خير

وموفقه في ان شااااء الله 

بس انتي شدي حيلج

وعقب بشرينااااااا

----------


## الدوبلوماسية

تسلمين غناتي ..

عقبال ما تبشرينا بالنجاح ..

^_^

----------


## حبتوتة

جزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## أم حضرم

موضوع قيم ومعلومات مهمة .. جزاك الله كل الخير ..

دمتي بود ..

----------


## قصر المحبه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## a7la_princess

يزاج الله خير اختي .. وكل مره نبغي افكار ايجابيه وترفع المعنويات اكثر واكثر

----------


## أم نظارات

> يزاج الله خير يالغالية ,,, ما شاء الله عليج احسج نااااااااااااااضجة مع صغر سنج ما شاء الله عليج 
> انتي فخر للأمة ولهلج وبلادج..

----------


## اهاات ليل

يعطيك الف عافيه على المعلومات القيمة
وفيه بعد كتاب the secret يتكلم عن نفس الموضوع أنصح الكل يقراه^_^

----------


## It`s Me

يززاج الله الف خيير بس عيبتني فكره الدين الاستثمااري


وايد ناس يدينون عشان يشترون اشياء سخيفه مثل سيارات غاااالييييه او فستان او او او اشياءما راح يستفيدون منها شي 

بس الواحد لو حط عقله براسه
وبدل لا يشتري هالسياره اللي بـ 300 الف 
يشتري سياره بسعر اقل
والباجي يسوي فيه مشروووع

بس ياليت الكل يفكر بهالطريقه الاستثماريه خاصه شبابنا
والله جان ماحصللنا ولا حد مديون

----------


## كرومه

سامحيني حبيبتي
نسخت موضوعج على إيميلات الناس الي يهمني امرهم
وجزيتي خيرا عالعمل المتعوب

----------


## لاسنزا مون

يزاج الله خير يالغالية 
موضوعج واايد حلو ومفيد 
ربي يوفقج ويسهل امورج ^_^

----------


## so0oso0o91

مشكوره...

----------


## مون لايت

يزاج الله خير يالغالية 
موضوعج واايد حلو ومفيد 
ربي يوفقج ويسهل امورج ^_^

----------


## malakmaroc

تدرين اختي حلومه انا دوم عندي فضاوة فلوس تجارتي مش مرتبين ابدا ولا اعرف كيف ارتبهم ماعرف اقول لو اعرف اسير تجارتي بيكون افضل بكتيييييير

----------


## مادلـــين

موضوع راااااااااائع و مفيد

للرفع للإفادة  :Smile:

----------


## ملح الخرج

للرفع

----------


## موزه عبيد

> مشكورة أختي وجزيت الجنة افكار رائعة ومبدعة /عندي افكار كثيرة وبسبب رأس المال أشوف أفكار كثيرة من حولي تطبق وهي من أفكاري

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

استوفى حقه من الردود

----------

